

New Kicksend App Enables True File Sharing on the iPhone - skyfallsin
http://blog.kicksend.com/weve-enabled-file-sharing-on-your-iphone

======
int3rnaut
Hey Pradeep,

I know this is not super constructive, but I really dig this new app. It's
quite useful and it looks great. This might be a dumb question, but why did
you cap the "large batch" of photo files at 20? 5 times the Apple default is a
huge improvement, I'm just curious as to why you guys didn't take it further.
I'm always interested in finding out if these caps are arbitrary or if there's
some method to the madness haha.

------
hopeless
I like the idea, and I built something a bit similar for my own needs via
Dropbox.

However, I had to smile at the repeated stressing of "instantly". Nothing
happens instantly over wifi, and certainly not over 3G

------
abcd_f
So, the "Open in Kicksend" option in other apps -- this needs to be explicitly
coded into the app, doesn't it? I'm not too familiar with iOS, hence the
question.

~~~
sim0n
I believe it's a native UI control so you just need to have the Kicksend app
installed to see the option in apps.

~~~
eps
I very much doubt it's the case. Can anyone confirm this for sure because it
makes a HUGE principal difference? It's one thing needing to talk other app
developers to integrate with your app, and another - to get the integration
for free and with very little effort.

~~~
jeremymcanally
Looks like you just have to register the right file types:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3981199/adding-open-in-
op...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3981199/adding-open-in-option-to-
ios-app)

